

LulzSec's Instant Fame is Bad for Hacker Culture - padrack
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/06/28/a-former-script-kiddie-puts-lulzsec-in-perspective/

======
knieveltech
Sensationalist journalism sucks regardless of arena. In the mean time this is
nothing new. Breathless media coverage of hacker exploits has been a media
mainstay since the days of RTM and (later) Mitnick, and is just another
manifestation of "if it bleeds, it leads".

I do think the author makes some fine points about root causes of this kind of
behavior and the joys of rehabbing one's worldview with honest coding. I'm
working with a skiddie right now patiently trying to bait him over from the
dark side with honest code assignments. Unfortunately it looks like he just
might get caught in the dragnets Anon & Lulzsec have provoked. Time will tell.

------
bproper
Hasn't mainstream notoriety always been one of the reasons young kids get into
cracking?

Twitter may amplify this a little, but its not exactly a paradigm shift.

